# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  EMO Hannover 2017 hội chợ triển lãm máy sản xuất kẹo sắt

## cuongkran

Thân chào Aem.
Ngó sang hàng xóm một chút xem họ xe chỉ luồn kim ra sao. Tặc lưỡi thấy thế giới đã đi xa quá. Nhìn lại ko biết ta đang ở đâu?
Bro này cũng có nhiều video hay. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?t=3184s&v=92ztzCP76ho

----------

Gamo

----------

